# Will I Be Ok Without Fertilizer?



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

so i got a good deal on micro swords amazon swords and some anubias and i was wondering would I be ok with just using play sand as a substrate w plant meds such as root tabs and such or will i need fertilizer?.....i will de have enough light


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

How much lighting do you have? micro swords and amazon swords can be difficult plants without a semi decent amount of lighting.
I'd definitely recommend root tabs, and maybe picking up some liquid CO2.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

i have flourish for plant meds


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Flourish is a great product, I'd also pick up flourish excel.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have flourite black sand and a Corallife light, works nicely for swords.


----------

